Ask HN: What's your favorite fact about technology? - jason_zig
======
artie_effim
There are only 66 years between Kitty Hawk and the Sea of Tranquility

reddit post of the same:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/6t1580/there...](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/6t1580/there_are_only_66_years_between_kitty_hawk_and/)

